

Uber Wedding - ossama
https://blog.uber.com/uberwedding

======
MichaelTieso
I wish this was available last year. I used Uber for my wedding in DC and got
something like 10 cars at a time two times. Turned out fine and everybody
loved it. They felt very VIP with the SUV's. We tried to work with Uber on
organizing this but didn't seem interested. Luckily everything went well.

------
shahzad_76
Looks like around ~500 weddings* will take place over Pride Weekend in SF. So
sponsoring 1% on demand looks very doable.

That violinist Gabi Holzwrath is incredible (she has a "Royals" cover shot in
Palo Alto) - [http://gabiviolin.com/](http://gabiviolin.com/)

*Based on previous data: [http://www.sfgate.com/lgbt/article/Huge-crowd-ecstatic-vibe-...](http://www.sfgate.com/lgbt/article/Huge-crowd-ecstatic-vibe-at-SF-Gay-Pride-Parade-4639361.php#page-2)

~~~
AVTizzle
Gabi's amazing. She's also dating Travis:

[http://recode.net/2014/05/28/playing-billionaire-for-the-
bil...](http://recode.net/2014/05/28/playing-billionaire-for-the-billionaires-
a-violinists-ironic-wink/)

------
fataliss
Lol I first thought this was a joke, checked my calendar, nope, no 1st of
April, damn, must be real then. Jokes aside, I think it is pretty cool!
Curious to know what kind of price are we talking about here. Then personally
I'd never use the whole package, I've very specific envy for my honeymoon etc.
But having the transportation and big ceremony logistic handled for you sounds
pretty amazing to me! Can't wait to read experience from people actually doing
it!

------
minimaxir
Note that if you do the math with the constraints of one unique violinist and
nonzero travel time, there can only be a maximum of 5-6 weddings in the given
time window.

~~~
untog
Of course. It's a promo stunt to get headlines, not an actual service. Wait
and see how suspiciously young and attractive all the couples will be.

------
sfeats
Why enter into a marriage contract so lightly?

~~~
pionar
I'd assume it's aimed at folks who have already decided to get married, but
dont' know when or how they want to do it, and want "a unique experience".

------
Void_
Building up the market for Uber Divorce. But I wouldn't wait until next year.

------
rubbingalcohol
I wish this was a joke. 2014: the year the tech industry jumped the shark.

